# shift will mich ärgern...



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

huhu ihr. 

nicht wundern, dass ich komplett klein schreibe, aber sobald ich in firefox die shift taste drücke, springt der eine seite zurück.
auch zb in wow, kann ich ned alle buchstaben groß schreiben (YXCVBNMÖKLHFSPOIUZTREQ jädagüw <- die kleinen buchstaben reagieren nicht mehr auf shift)
habt ihr nen plan, was ich wo ausversehen umgestellt habe


----------



## Asoriel (29. April 2009)

Du könntest mal eine Systemwiederherstellung testen.

Ansonsten Tastatur an einen anderen Rechner anstöpseln bzw. eine funktionierede an deinen PC und testen.

Was mir sonst noch einfällt ist der "Krümel-Effekt". Hebel mal alle Tasten raus und mach ordentlich sauber, das schadet nie und ist eine Sache von ~15min. Solltest du die Tasten nicht auswenig können => Foto machen.

So nebenbei: Durch das rausholen der Tasten erleidet das Gerät keinen Garantieverlust (zumindest bei Logitech)


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

ich hasse systemwiederherstellungen ^^

und die tasta hab ich erst letzte woche einma auseinander genommen und gesäubert^^

die linke shift taste geht übrigens wieder DDDAAA ^^ aber die recht nervt gewaltig (grad vorrübergehen ausgebaut^^)

weißt du evtl, ob ich in firefox oder windows die tasta belegung ändern kann? evtl hab ich das ausversehen gemacht oder so?

nervt halt tierisch, wenn ich grad nen langen beitrag schreibe und am ende die rechte shift taste drücke und alles ist weg, weil er eine seite zurück springt^^


----------



## Asoriel (29. April 2009)

nicht dass ich wüsste...

Systemwiederherstellung ist doch nix schlimmes, anklicken, ne halbe Stunde später wiederkommen und es läuft


----------

